# IBS-A and the Contraceptive Pill



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi there, When I was first diagnosed with IBS I had chronic constipation, since changing my diet and cutting out wheat and diary, and yeast (I also had a yeast infection), I am now IBS-A. Daily I have diarrhoea but occasionally I have constipation, but when it does eventually come out, it's loose anyway!My question is, can this affect the effectiveness of the contraceptive pill? Should I try some other form of contraceptive?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

My gyn told me that it's vomiting that causes problems with the pill, and with D you've usually absorbed it by the time it gets to your intestines. As a D-type I still felt more secure using the patch, and that is important. I've also heard good things about the Nuva Ring. It was nice not having to take another pill every day, too!You should talk to your doctor about your concerns and see if you would be more comfortable with another contraception option.


----------



## 23159 (Jul 21, 2006)

hey im on femodette n ive found my ibs has improved alotplus it makes periods so light u hardly notice ur having one


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I've been on the pill & sexually active for almost 4 years, with IBS-D and haven't gotten pregnant yet


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for your help - makes me feel better! However, I've also heard that the pill can make IBS worse so I think it's time for a change anyway.


----------

